# Konica 57mm f/1.2 on Oly E-PL5



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2014)

got a cheap adapter for the 57mm f/1.2 konica lens. 
seems to fit good. much heavier than my plastic kit m4/3 lenses, but still feels pretty well balanced. 
I actually have someone that wants this lens, so i wont have it past this weekend. 
I might actually take a few shots with it if I have the time...If i can get past the manual focus part. 




DSC_2034 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow--it sure is large in comparison to that compact Oly body!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice lens.

I shot adapted manual lenses exclusively for two years on my G1 m4/3 camera.  Now that there is a great selection of native mounts, some being plenty fast, that is all I now use.


----------



## elemental (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice!

I'm really enjoying adapted glass on my OM-D. It might take some getting used to, but I actually think it's easier to shoot MF lenses on my OM-D than on the manual 35mm bodies they were intended for:


You're always getting an accurate preview of DOF, since there's nothing holding the aperture open between shots, _but _the EVF compensates for the loss in light and gives you enough to compose in most light conditions.

Focus peaking, especially combined with

Magnification
I've assigned #2 and #3 their own buttons, so I can instantly double-check focus in much more detail than, say, a matte focusing screen with a wide angle lens. Not sure if the Pens allow the same level of button customization, but if they do, this makes for an excellent MF setup.
If you ask me, these are the camera bodies legacy MF lenses always wanted without knowing it. The crop factor is a little weird, admittedly.

Interested to see how it works out.


----------

